# Suns sign Mirza Teletovic to 1-yr/$5.5M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619259536159981568


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll take it cause we got Chandler.. like the extra shooters.

So Gerald to the Heat now... Archie, Warren, and Booker gonna get some good minutes this year???


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

his size and shooting ability will be a nice fit in Phoenix


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rumor is Suns are thrilled with Weems and people are saying he will get minutes ahead of Goodwin. I think those people are morons but still


----------

